# SongTradr - legit?



## creativeforge (Jun 9, 2017)

Is this something worth sharing with your friends? 
https://www.songtradr.com/musicwanted


----------



## Jaap (Jun 10, 2017)

It looked ok before, but it became a sort of pay to play model (via credits with the PRO module) which is in my opinion just a no go area as composer and just a nasty way to make money on the backs of composers.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 10, 2017)

Jaap said:


> It looked ok before, but it became a sort of pay to play model (via credits with the PRO module) which is in my opinion just a no go area as composer and just a nasty way to make money on the backs of composers.



Thanks Jaap, then this will be helpful for anyone looking for feedback. 

Cheers!


----------

